# Toddler or Hip Carriers



## jdmcgee (Apr 12, 2007)

We have loved our Moby Wrap but the past few months, my 12 month old does not like being in it. I end up carrying her a lot. I am looking for a good carrier for heavier toddlers...maybe something on the hip. I have lower back problems and need lots of support in a carrier (usually over one shoulder bothers me).

Any thoughts on this???? Thanks so much.


----------



## wfuteach (Jun 13, 2007)

I have heard good reviews of the Toddlerhawk, but haven't used it myself yet. I have an Ellaroo Mei Tei (over both shoulders) and am really happy with it so far. DD2 is 20 lbs, 13 months old.

I am new to BW, so hopefully someone can be a little more helpful! Good luck deciding!


----------



## Monie (May 24, 2005)

When I wear my 2.5 y/o, I use a babyhawk xt or kozy on my back, or a ringsling in a hip carry. I can't carry her for as long as I used to, but I still love to.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

If you really want a hip carrier, I like the Walking Rock Farm one -- it has a great shoulder pad.

Especially since you have back problems, though, I think you'd be better off with a two-shoulder carrier that a) distributes the weight on both shoulders symmetrically and b) spreads the weight out, especially to your lower body because your hips/legs are best suited for supporting weight.

So, your choices are:

1) If you like wrapping, you can graduate to a more supportive woven wrap. Something like a Didymos or a Storchenwiege (there are lots of great brands out there to choose from). These will be far more supportive than a stretchy wrap.

2) An Asian-style baby carrier, like a mei tai or onbuhimo (the Kozy, Toddlerhawk by Babyhawk, and Ellaroo referenced above are all mei tais).

3) A soft structured carrier like an Ergo or a Beco. These are my preference for how well they put the weight on the lower body and how quick and easy they are (two buckles and you're done, just like a backpack).


----------



## madmacksmommy (May 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jdmcgee* 
We have loved our Moby Wrap but the past few months, my 12 month old does not like being in it. I end up carrying her a lot. I am looking for a good carrier for heavier toddlers...maybe something on the hip. I have lower back problems and need lots of support in a carrier (usually over one shoulder bothers me).

Any thoughts on this???? Thanks so much.

You can do a hip carry in the ERGO. I tried it yet though. My dd got to be to heavy for me to use my ring sling. I love my ERGO though! My dd likes for me to wear her on my back!


----------



## mhr1406 (Jul 9, 2006)

another ergo lover here!







:

If you have trouble with your lower back I would definately recommend a SSC like the ergo or a ABC. The back carry with a toddler is awsome especially if they like to nap while being carried.
I am not a big fan of hip carries since I have neck trouble and prefer a 2 shoulder carry but I have seen some info online
This link has info on wraps if you need it
http://www.mamatoto.org/Default.aspx?tabid=173

This one shows info on the ergo
http://www.ergobabycarrier.com/instructions.html
(there is a great video clip that shows how to use the ergo in the hip carry on there)


----------

